# Can rabbits catch cold or flu from humans?



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 4, 2012)

I feel like a cold is coming on and I'm wondering if I have to worry about being close to my bunnies. I've never run across information on this.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been told no that it is not the same viruses. You can give it to gerbils though, just as an extra tidbit.

Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, Brandy! Good to know.


----------



## Watermelons (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.medirabbit.com/Zoonotic/Zoonotic_main.htm
These are a few that can go either way I believe.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 5, 2012)

Watermelons--Thanks. That's a great site. Interesting about herpes.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 5, 2012)

Watermellons, thanks for the clarification. I guess technically we could pass on rabies too, but the chances are slim 

Normal cold/flue should be fine. However, if you come down with the plegue please stay away from your bun. and everyone else. please.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 5, 2012)

:laugh:

Brandy--yes, I agree, I will stay away from everyone if I come down with the plague


----------



## pamnock (Nov 8, 2012)

Te rhino virus that causes the "common cold" in humans is not known to cause symptoms in rabbits. Other viral/bacterial infections can be passed between species.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 8, 2012)

Pam--thank you!!!


----------

